# Some New Pics of Second Chance GTI



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

OK, just to prove that there is still progress, here are some new pics. BTW, the BBS wheels are temporary, they belong to my Cab.
























Enjoy.


----------



## DLF-VW (Dec 30, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## mdwstA4 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Some New Pics of Second Chance GTI ([email protected])*

so since this one looks to be winding down, do you want to come to my place and start working on mine?








cheers,
matt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Some New Pics of Second Chance GTI (mdwstA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdwstA4* »_so since this one looks to be winding down, do you want to come to my place and start working on mine?








cheers,
matt 

Sure, but beware, mine doesn't run yet







.


----------



## mdwstA4 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Some New Pics of Second Chance GTI ([email protected])*

neither does mine..._yet_


----------



## jettaway91 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Some New Pics of Second Chance GTI (mdwstA4)*

Got a relly good job with the work, that paint is fresh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Some New Pics of Second Chance GTI (jettaway91)*

you know ive been working on mine for three years and im not as far along as you....showoff















looks really good bud







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Some New Pics of Second Chance GTI ([email protected])*

That is simply beautiful. 
The ultimate reward is when someone asks you if it's new.
Nice tasteful selection of colors and trim. Engine bay details is excellent. Very nice job!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

